# Mac Mini for Home Recording - Worth?



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello guys! 
I'm not swimming in money, but I've been working and saving money so I can buy a home recording set, so I can record [  ] my own songs. But, first of all, I want to buy a good computer, and I'm tired of my of old DELL computer with Windows XP, 'cause it just can't record anything. I install the softwares, plug the instruments, but when I click "REC", the computer just stops. And I've been looking for an Apple, which I can use for my job and for my music, but please, tell me,
Is a Mac Mini worth for home recording? I'm sure I'll have to buy the Propellerhead softwares or the ProTools for the new system, but it's something that isn't a problem. The problem is the computer, and I wanna know if it's good of not.
I posted that 'cause I've never seen a thread like that here, and I even searched, so please forgive me if you've already seen something like this.


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 8, 2011)

Ya it will be fine, but the problem is it doesnt come with a screen so unless you have one, you need to buy one, obviously. Hard drive space shouldn't matter because you should get a external hard drive anyway. Nice to have for backing up and storing sessions, etc.

I don't know if I can look back to Windows again. Mac just works the way a computer should with no virus's or anything.
I have a Dell desktop, but now I dont even have it set up anymore. I bought a Macbook Pro and I started using my dell less and less.
I do want to get a desktop some time though. Maybe just a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## DomitianX (Apr 8, 2011)

I use a Mac Mini for my recording and it works great for a few tracks at a time. If you try to mic an orchestra and record a ton of tracks at once, you will peg the CPU and your DAW may not like it.

But I record 4 or 5 tracks a t time with no problem. Make sure you upgrade the RAM to the max though. It helps immensely.


----------



## Leon (Apr 8, 2011)

Mac Mini for everything 

Seriously though, I've had an iMac for over a year now, with zero hardware issues. Granted, I've not done any recording (save for some videos), but they're definitely the cream of the recording crop.

You can put together a nice PC DAW as well, but to get similar performance, they'll tend to cost more.


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 9, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> I don't know if I can look back to Windows again. Mac just works the way a computer should with no virus's or anything.



No Viruses... lol...




Leon said:


> You can put together a nice PC DAW as well, but to get similar performance, they'll tend to cost more.



I think you're confused. For the same specs a PC will cost significantly less. To optimise the OS (specifically Windows) for recording you would have to do some tweaking but that doesn't cost more... just takes a bit of time.




But... Mac Mini's are awesome... just more RAM and for simple production they'll be fine


----------



## Kamin (Apr 10, 2011)

Leon said:


> You can put together a nice PC DAW as well, but to get similar performance, they'll tend to cost more.



Yeah, this is a little off as is mentioned. 
To give an idea my current system was about $700 more than a year ago (may actually be two years now). It has handled anything I have thrown at it so far.
- Quad Core 3.0 Ghz
- 1 TB audio drive + 80GB OS drive
- Liquid cooling
- 8 GB DDR3 ram

That being said, a nicely spec'd Mac would be a great machine to have, but if you are on a budget a PC can do just fine.


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 10, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> No Viruses... lol...



I know they are not virus free, but you dont have to do much to keep up a mac.

A hackintosh would be sweet too. Thinking about building one in the future. Maybe.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 10, 2011)

That was the confirmation I needed... 

So, it's something like this: mac mini is a good computer, and all i need is more HD. it can accept everything i plug and works well for simple tasks, and I dont need too much... 2 vocal tracks, 2 guitar tracks plus drum n bass tracks are enough.

Just a question: the garageband software is enough for recording or is it better buying the propeller reason/record [too expen$ive for me now]?


----------



## IK Obi (Apr 10, 2011)

Garagebad is great for recording. If you want to expand I'd look at Logic after Garageband since they both work similar and also take a look at Reaper for only 40 bucks.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 10, 2011)

Point blank, the ONLY reason to get a Mac is if you're going to use Logic. If you're going to use any other DAW, you will get more performance for your money from a PC. Now, I'll be the first person to say "go with Logic" because it's a great program. However, the program itself is the only actual positive (it could be argued that Apogee's interfaces are also) to using a mac for recording as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 10, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> A hackintosh would be sweet too. Thinking about building one in the future. Maybe.



I don't advise doing this if you are planning to record. I had to compromise sound in every Hackintosh build I tried (across multiple motherboards and using every release I could find). It was just not possible for me to get a nice stable platform for recording going.

To OP, Mac mini is fine, but as others have said, upgrade the ram. This easily doable yourself.


----------



## IK Obi (Apr 10, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> Point blank, the ONLY reason to get a Mac is if you're going to use Logic. If you're going to use any other DAW, you will get more performance for your money from a PC. Now, I'll be the first person to say "go with Logic" because it's a great program. However, the program itself is the only actual positive (it could be argued that Apogee's interfaces are also) to using a mac for recording as far as I'm concerned.



There is also Digital Performer that is Mac only.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Apr 10, 2011)

I recently got a laptop, an HP Beats Audio edition. Works fantastic, the sound card and drivers are very intelligent. 700$ for a mean machine. Anyway, my friend, who does some great production work for local hardcore scene, uses the MacBook Pro. It's a legit laptop. If you can get it , go for it - it's a great investment. The only problem is difference in OS. Which can be handled with some extra work.


----------



## Splees (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been using a maxed out 2008 macbook that is probably comparable to the minis that are available now. I just finished a project with around 60 tracks going in logic with no problem. So for the price of the mini, I'd say it's definitely worth it. It'll last you a long time if you treat it right...


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 10, 2011)

I have never heard about this program, the Logic. 500 bucks? Almost the same price of the Reason/Record, but does it work as well as? 'Cause I've been working with Propellerhead since I've been recording stuff, and I don't think it's a good idea to change the software like this, although this Logic seems like an easy program to be used and dominated.
[Searched for a while in the internet  ]
Yeah, it's good, like all the Apple ads make you think about their products, but I think just a test will make me choose the best. But what about quality? Does the Logic MIDI for drums sounds good or is it like the GP4 drum kit?

[Note: you guys at SS.ORG are amazing! A really good forum!  ]


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 11, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> I know they are not virus free, but you dont have to do much to keep up a mac.
> 
> A hackintosh would be sweet too. Thinking about building one in the future. Maybe.



Well you don't have to do much to keep up a Mac... until the computer gets outdated... and then you have to replace the whole thing rather than upgrading parts.


And Hackinitosh's are usually immensely unreliable.




Lern2swim said:


> Point blank, the ONLY reason to get a Mac is if you're going to use Logic. If you're going to use any other DAW, you will get more performance for your money from a PC. Now, I'll be the first person to say "go with Logic" because it's a great program. However, the program itself is the only actual positive (it could be argued that Apogee's interfaces are also) to using a mac for recording as far as I'm concerned.



That is not true. Macs are really quite well built. Better than most computers. They are overpriced is all. But OSX is a very good operating system that is very stable for Audio. Mac also is very specific about designing parts that work well for professionals. A Mac Pro is usually a very stable platform for audio (as are most of their other computers).

Macbook Pros are some of the best Laptops on the market... and Apogee interfaces DEFINATELY make it worthwhile using a Mac.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 11, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> That is not true. Macs are really quite well built. Better than most computers. They are overpriced is all. But OSX is a very good operating system that is very stable for Audio. Mac also is very specific about designing parts that work well for professionals. A Mac Pro is usually a very stable platform for audio (as are most of their other computers).
> 
> Macbook Pros are some of the best Laptops on the market... and Apogee interfaces DEFINATELY make it worthwhile using a Mac.



The only thing that I'd agree with you on about here is about the Apogee interfaces (which I mentioned in my post, however, in all honesty, there are interfaces available for PC that are as good). The rest of your post can apply to PCs just as much as macs. Fact of the matter is, Apple products end up middle to higher up the scale in discussions about dependability but rarely at the top of the pile. Also, as for the OS comparison, sure, OSX is pretty swanky. So is Windows 7. And let's not forget the availability of more compatible software for Windows machines.

As I said, I wholly recommend Logic for music production (and, therefore, macs). However, that's the sole reason and I have yet to see any other reasoning that's held up under discussion of facts.

So, summary:

Get Logic. Get a mac to use it on.

Get any other DAW. Get/build a PC.

my .02


----------



## tr0n (Apr 11, 2011)

I've managed to mix a whole production using a 3 year old white Macbook with a 2.1GHz dual core and 4GB RAM. It was around 30 tracks with a good deal of plugins and automation. I admit I did need to freeze some tracks and it did crap out on the odd occasion but overall it ran great. As others have said, I would definitely upgrade to 4GB of RAM, the OS itself will run smoother because of it.

I would argue that Macs are highly priced because they are a premium product. They're not about price-matching machines with similar hardware specs. I would imagine that the high price is also Apple subsidising the cost of the Genius Bar services (what other company does that?) and stuff into the price. You're also getting a unique design, solid body aluminium, and also a tonne of useful features all thrown in for free.

In terms of music, the CoreAudio backend is super stable and far far superior to any other system (from what I've read).


----------



## Kamin (Apr 11, 2011)

IMO, if the OP isn't going to use Logic (or for that matter doesn't know what it is) and isn't going for a high-end interface, it would seem to me that a PC would be a much better bet. I wouldn't buy a Mac for recording so that I could use garageband.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 11, 2011)

tr0n said:


> I would argue that Macs are highly priced because they are a premium product. They're not about price-matching machines with similar hardware specs. I would imagine that the high price is also Apple subsidising the cost of the Genius Bar services (what other company does that?) and stuff into the price. You're also getting a unique design, solid body aluminium, and also a tonne of useful features all thrown in for free.



I don't think anyone would argue its a Premium product pricing structure. Like any other high-end product, it falls to the end user to determine if the cost is worth it.

I think the opposing viewpoints were that for someone saving up and scrimping by to get started on a DAW platform, that a PC would have a lower entry level cost and work as well or better for that role.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 12, 2011)

tr0n said:


> I would argue that Macs are highly priced because they are a premium product. They're not about price-matching machines with similar hardware specs. I would imagine that the high price is also Apple subsidising the cost of the Genius Bar services (what other company does that?) and stuff into the price. You're also getting a unique design, solid body aluminium, and also a tonne of useful features all thrown in for free.



(Sigh, I really hate myself a bit for furthering this aspect of the discussion but...)

Premium how? In that Apple has made their products pretty? Because, component-wise, Apples have been made from the exact same stuff as PCs for years now. When you buy a Mac now, you ARE getting the exact same hardware you can get in a PC assembled in specific configurations. 

Also, I may be alone on this but... fuck the genius bar. 

And this concludes my portion of this Apple vs. PC discussion.


----------



## klinic (Apr 12, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> (Sigh, I really hate myself a bit for furthering this aspect of the discussion but...)
> 
> Premium how? In that Apple has made their products pretty? Because, component-wise, Apples have been made from the exact same stuff as PCs for years now. When you buy a Mac now, you ARE getting the exact same hardware you can get in a PC assembled in specific configurations.
> 
> ...



I was and, to a certain degree, still am, of the same mindset. For their laptops, they're definitely much higher in quality, which matters when you're moving it around and dont want it to die.

Also, despite the same internals, there is less variation, which means Apple can integrate that hardware into their systems much better and have a far better optimized system. Plus, I personally far prefer the OS (although I'm more of a Linux guy, and end up using windows the most)

For you, clearly, it's not worth it. But I personally enjoy Apples products that bit more. They're just nicer to use and not that much more expensive after factoring in the wonderful chasis they're housed in and (most importantly) my student discount.

It comes down to preference and how much more you're willing to pay for that bit of luxury.

EDIT: Oh wow, shocking grammar. ._. I apologise for giving any other Mac users a bad name.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 12, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> (Sigh, I really hate myself a bit for furthering this aspect of the discussion but...)
> 
> Premium how? In that Apple has made their products pretty? Because, component-wise, Apples have been made from the exact same stuff as PCs for years now. When you buy a Mac now, you ARE getting the exact same hardware you can get in a PC assembled in specific configurations.
> 
> ...



I would have to disagree with you to a point. Apple uses higher quality components...


To think of it in PC terms, its more like using Giagbyte's high-end over-manufactured components versus using the PC Chips type shit that Dell uses for its lower cost.

Apple also uses an extremely well-designed and damn near bullet-proof unibody construction for laptops (with only the type of metal varying between the entry level and pro grades).

I still advocate that building a per-purpose DAW PC would be cheaper for the OP then using a Mac Mini, but there is no denying that Apple makes a superior product to your average, run of the mill pre-manufactured PC.


----------



## klinic (Apr 12, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I would have to disagree with you to a point. Apple uses higher quality components...
> 
> 
> To think of it in PC terms, its more like using Giagbyte's high-end over-manufactured components versus using the PC Chips type shit that Dell uses for its lower cost.
> ...



I'm typing this off of a MacBook Pro and speaking as someone who has built and repaired many different PC systems over the last few years. 

But I have to disagree. Internally, Macs and PCs are pretty much identical. The cases (while not bulletproof), screens and keyboards etc. are all very high quality and much better then the competition, but it's up to the individual to decide whether it is worth it.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 12, 2011)

1. Do these discussions about MAC X PC [THE ULTIMATE BATTLE FROM THE SILICIUM VALLEY TO THE WORLD  ], are common here in SS.ORG?

Actually, I've used Mac only once, and I felt in love with that Notebook [it was a Macbook at 2009, I think, and we, I and a friend, used the Mac to edit a video, and it was just amazing, no lags at all], and I've used PC since there's me in this world, and I'm tired of the old Windows, almost the same since '95, I think, but I won't choose a side before I use both systems.

2. I listened to an recording at YouTube [the first one when I typed "logic drum"], and the drumming at Logic sounded good to me; more than I need.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 12, 2011)

klinic said:


> I'm typing this off of a MacBook Pro and speaking as someone who has built and repaired many different PC systems over the last few years.
> 
> But I have to disagree. Internally, Macs and PCs are pretty much identical. The cases (while not bulletproof), screens and keyboards etc. are all very high quality and much better then the competition, but it's up to the individual to decide whether it is worth it.



Just as a reference, I've been a serious system builder, modder & all around geek since the 80's. I have taken apart many Apple products from virtually every generation and while getting into them is almost always more of a PITA than any other manufacturer, they've always lasted longer in my experience and I've always seen higher end components in use, like solid capacitors and thicker copper tracing on circuit boards. 

The processors might be the same across the spectrum, but that's not really what I was talking about.

I will say one thing though and that Apple has recently started using Fujitsu drives, which are probably the shittiest component they use (more just a QC issue, same as Hitachi).


----------



## IK Obi (Apr 12, 2011)

Kamin said:


> IMO, if the OP isn't going to use Logic (or for that matter doesn't know what it is) and isn't going for a high-end interface, it would seem to me that a PC would be a much better bet. I wouldn't buy a Mac for recording so that I could use garageband.



I agree. If he is going to use Reason/Record I'd go PC instead of mac and save a small fortune he can put towards other gear.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 12, 2011)

IK Obi said:


> I agree. If he is going to use Reason/Record I'd go PC instead of mac and save a small fortune he can put towards other gear.



If that he is me, I'm going to do, at least now, this: I'll buy the Mac 'cause its faster than the PC, but I'll use the same setup I use today, 'cause I'm already used to the one I've worked for some years. And my gear today isn't "WoWonderful!", but it's enough to me to achieve a good sound, and gear, at least to me now, should be something professional, that can go on with me if I wanna go harder or faster, and can be carried all around, and this kind of gear is the same price of an expensive Mac recording setup. I understand your vision, but I can't agree with you now. =/


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 12, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> If that he is me, I'm going to do, at least now, this: I'll buy the Mac 'cause its faster than the PC, but I'll use the same setup I use today, 'cause I'm already used to the one I've worked for some years. And my gear today isn't "WoWonderful!", but it's enough to me to achieve a good sound, and gear, at least to me now, should be something professional, that can go on with me if I wanna go harder or faster, and can be carried all around, and this kind of gear is the same price of an expensive Mac recording setup. I understand your vision, but I can't agree with you now. =/



No. A PC with the same performance as a particular Mac is going to cost less. Considerably less. Whether that money saved goes toward new gear or whatever else is obviously subjective.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 13, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> No. A PC with the same performance as a particular Mac is going to cost less. Considerably less. Whether that money saved goes toward new gear or whatever else is obviously subjective.



Have you ever used Mac for a long period of time? I have a question...
I've never used and I'm experienced with PC here in Brasil, and here, a PC works like a rocket just for the first week. After this, it just stops. If it happens with the Mac or also with PC where you live, please tell me, 'cause it's a hard choice to me and it's complicated because no one knows [ QOTSA!] a shit about Mac here. And here, a PC like you said is the same price an Apple Computer.


----------



## Kamin (Apr 13, 2011)

Most PCs will slow down as a result of bloatware or malware that finds its way on. Additionally, having to run antivirus protection slows it down. There is a simple solution though: don't connect your recording rig to the internet. Download what you need and transfer it with a USB stick. A PC won't slow down for no reason.

As to the quality component argument, if you build your own PC you have control over this. You also get a clean OS install. For the price of a Mac Mini you could have a much faster PC that is as reliable, as long as you take time and do research into the components you are putting together. Macs don't vary in hardware that much which is a big part of the reliability factor.


----------



## IK Obi (Apr 13, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> Have you ever used Mac for a long period of time? I have a question...
> I've never used and I'm experienced with PC here in Brasil, and here, a PC works like a rocket just for the first week. After this, it just stops. If it happens with the Mac or also with PC where you live, please tell me, 'cause it's a hard choice to me and it's complicated because no one knows [ QOTSA!] a shit about Mac here. And here, a PC like you said is the same price an Apple Computer.



Have you ever used a similarly spec'd PC as a Mac? Even a Mac Pro? Its considerably cheaper and most of the time you can get more power than a mac for considerably less. Not saying mac is bad but bang for buck against PC mac always losses. The only reason to go mac is the OS, aesthetics and software that is Mac only.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 14, 2011)

Well,
1.: I'm not buying it just 'cause of the recording studio, but also for diary use, and the mac softwares, including the ones that come with the stock computer, are way better and way easier to use than the PC ones [I'm noob, ok? Computers are aliens to me.]; maybe even in my office I'm gonna use this Mac. That's why I wanna buy one.
2.: So Internet is the problem? PCs slow down because of Internet? And it will happen to Mac, too? FCK!


----------



## IK Obi (Apr 14, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> Well,
> 1.: I'm not buying it just 'cause of the recording studio, but also for diary use, and the mac softwares, including the ones that come with the stock computer, are way better and way easier to use than the PC ones [I'm noob, ok? Computers are aliens to me.]; maybe even in my office I'm gonna use this Mac. That's why I wanna buy one.
> 2.: So Internet is the problem? PCs slow down because of Internet? And it will happen to Mac, too? FCK!



As long as your not downloading everything that says download me and keeping your antivirus up to date then you should be fine.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 15, 2011)

IK Obi said:


> As long as your not downloading everything that says download me and keeping your antivirus up to date then you should be fine.



So it's a brasilian problem, 'cause here every computer slow down, includig mine, and I download just nothing [I AIN'T NO LIAR! I BUY MY MUSIC! [more spam 'cause of this?]], and my antivirus is always O.K.. Maybe 'cause of the heat [and it's not so hot here where I live], I don't know. Anyways, I think I'll buy the Mini, 'cause I've got a good Apple dealer for me here and he can help me if something goes wrong.
BUT IT'S NOT CERTAIN!


----------



## ElRay (Apr 15, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> No. A PC with the same performance as a particular Mac is going to cost less. Considerably less.


Only if you DIY it, which the OP may have no interest in doing. 

If you're comparing brand name to brand name, Macs are often cheaper for equivalent machines. You can't compare a Yugo and Mercedes and say they're equivalent just because they both have four doors and the same trunk volume.

Also, the number one problem with PeeCee's is that you're either stuck with a *nix variant or Windows. For real day-to-day, get work done usage, they're both too high maintenance and cumbersome in comparison to OS X

And like it or not, with Windows, you (still) do have virus issues. Windows 7 is less bad, but it's still an insecure OS in comparison to OS X and *nix variants.

Ray


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 15, 2011)

ElRay said:


> Only if you DIY it, which the OP may have no interest in doing.
> 
> If you're comparing brand name to brand name, Macs are often cheaper for equivalent machines. You can't compare a Yugo and Mercedes and say they're equivalent just because they both have four doors and the same trunk volume.



That's not really true and that analogy is pretty "off". There's plenty of good PC brands around now that can be had for less than crap like Dell and Gateway



ElRay said:


> Also, the number one problem with PeeCee's is that you're either stuck with a *nix variant or Windows. For real day-to-day, get work done usage, they're both too high maintenance and cumbersome in comparison to OS X



Also, not true. I have a much easier time finding my way around Windows than I do OSX. Why? Because I use it more often and have for years. But, I'm not going to go around making statements about Windows being better. Why again? Because I realize that this is a completely subjective comparison and, 9 times out of 10, it's an asinine one.



ElRay said:


> And like it or not, with Windows, you (still) do have virus issues. Windows 7 is less bad, but it's still an insecure OS in comparison to OS X and *nix variants.
> 
> Ray



I've never had a single virus on my PC and I'm not exactly tiptoeing around and being careful when it comes to where I go online and what I download. Quite frankly, it takes either A) absolutely abysmal luck or B) concerted stupidity to end up with virus issues (and, yes, I'm saying there's a large number of people out there that are stupid). Not to mention, it has nothing to do with security. As has been hammered into the ground, the only reason there's not more assholes making viruses that target macs is because, well, there's not as many out there. Plain and simple.

Ugh... every time I think I'm out, they pull me back in.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 18, 2011)

ElRay said:


> Only if you DIY it, which the OP may have no interest in doing.
> 
> If you're comparing brand name to brand name, Macs are often cheaper for equivalent machines. You can't compare a Yugo and Mercedes and say they're equivalent just because they both have four doors and the same trunk volume.
> 
> ...



DIY ain't no problem to me, BITCH! [lOl  too much kidding], and finally someone understood me, that's why I wanna buy a Mac. But, 'cause of this post, now I got a serious doubt. Here, guys made the Mac looks like some kind of calculator near a PC. It seems that people who like PC are for ever anti-Mac and people who like Mac are anti-PC. C'mon guys! You like Ferrari and Lamborghini the same but bitch 'cause of Microsoft and Apple!


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 18, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> DIY ain't no problem to me, BITCH! [lOl  too much kidding], and finally someone understood me, that's why I wanna buy a Mac. But, 'cause of this post, now I got a serious doubt. Here, guys made the Mac looks like some kind of calculator near a PC. It seems that people who like PC are for ever anti-Mac and people who like Mac are anti-PC. C'mon guys! You like Ferrari and Lamborghini the same but bitch 'cause of Microsoft and Apple!



I like both equally...

I really like Mac Laptops, because of the Unibody on the Pros and also the great battery life. I haven't found any other manufacturer that makes Laptops that are as good

The desktops Mac make are really well made, but they cost way too friggin much. To get the same specs on a Mac Pro as my current Desktop I have to spend over $9000 which is fucking insane considering this machine cost me less than a third of that.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 19, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> I like both equally...
> 
> I really like Mac Laptops, because of the Unibody on the Pros and also the great battery life. I haven't found any other manufacturer that makes Laptops that are as good
> 
> The desktops Mac make are really well made, but they cost way too friggin much. To get the same specs on a Mac Pro as my current Desktop I have to spend over $9000 which is fucking insane considering this machine cost me less than a third of that.



That's why I wanna buy the Mac Mini, 'cause it's cheap and has enough specs to fulfill my needs, but a PC here at the same price isn't so good. You guys are lucky to live in US or Europe; it's expensive for you but is way cheaper for us. If I had my money where you live...  Anyways,

Thanks, folks!


----------



## controversyking (Apr 21, 2011)

I am a Mac Fanatic and will try to sell people on them all the time if they are looking for a great computing experience.

HOWEVER

If you are looking for a BUDGET RECORDING solution...

you're probably better off keeping your OS... throwing some more RAM in and buying a decent audio card/interface

Mac OSX/garageband are great tools, but there is some amount of cash your putting in just for the opportunity cost of switching OS's: if you want the cheapest option then you do not want this.


From your description though, it kind of seems that you just want a new computer and are just done with your old Dell (which I totally understand =p)... If that's the case then go ahead and get the mac mini, because while it isn't the absolute cheapest route to a decent recording setup... you use a computer for A LOT more than just recording, and getting a computer you enjoy is probably a better use of cash =p


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 23, 2011)

controversyking said:


> I am a Mac Fanatic and will try to sell people on them all the time if they are looking for a great computing experience.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> ...



I want a new computer not just for recording, but for work [all I need is a good Word-like app] and for diary home [downloading stuff and Internet] use; if I haven't been clear about my needs [Controversyking FTW at GUESSING lOl ]. And I wanna test a Mac, but it's too expensive to test it, 'cause there's the chance of disliking it. That's why it's a serious post for me.

According to software, I've already put in my shopping list a new recording program, 'cause I'm used to what I've been working with [Propellerhead Reason/Record], although it's not a bad idea to me trying to get into new options like the Logic or ProTools.

It seems like you've already owned a Mac. If you do...
It's a good computer to be used? Does it slow down like PCs after some time using? Is maintance in case of emergency expensive or are there cheaper solutions?


----------



## Randomist (Apr 24, 2011)

ElRay said:


> Only if you DIY it, which the OP may have no interest in doing.
> 
> If you're comparing brand name to brand name, Macs are often cheaper for equivalent machines. You can't compare a Yugo and Mercedes and say they're equivalent just because they both have four doors and the same trunk volume.
> 
> ...



I don't know about the USA, or Brazil, but here in the UK macs are MUCH more expensive than either off the shelf or custom/diy PCs with similar specs/performance. I've also seen benchmarks and like-for-like tests showing that with near enough identical hardware, OSX is SLOWER than windows 7.

as for being "stuck with a *nix variant or windows" There are a huge range of very good *nix variants that are free and can be very quick if you want to learn them or easy if you don't. I'm using Arch Linux now but also have various other OS's including 2 win 7 installs which i enjoy and haven't slowed down. Also OSX is a "*nix variant." I have tried OSX and was severely dissapointed. It felt like using linux with all of my options removed.

As for high maintainance, they're just not. On modern machines with multiple cores the work generally runs in the background on a free core while you stalk people on myface or post meaningless sentences on twitter.

Windows 7 is actually much more secure than OSX, its just got a bigger market share. Mac's are very often infected too, but they just act as carriers because the real targets are windows PCs. For this reason every mac connected to the web SHOULD really use an antivirus. The same goes for linux, unix etc, which are only as secure as you make them. A hardened install of gentoo with all the precautions taken is pretty bombproof, but that can have limitations in useability too.

on a side note I am often amused by the "exciting new features" of mac and windows. recently there have been a lot ripped directly from linux, like dragging to the top to maximise, or side to fill half the screen. For mac it was workspaces, its been a feature of X server for as long as i remember. OSX, which uses X server, though a horribly hacked and bastardized version, just fixed a part that they'd previously broken.

sorry for the rant

EDIT: sorry I should point out, I'm not anti mac, and for a lot of people the drawbacks in value and choice are made up for with aesthetics, and an OS that they feel is more streemlined. The drawbacks and advantages of security really apply to all of the systems and in the end it comes down to personal preference. And if its a DAW machine, the software you choose. There is a very good article on tweakheadz I'd advise reading: http://www.tweakheadz.com/Mac_vs_Pc_DAWS.htm


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 26, 2011)

Randomist said:


> I don't know about the USA, or Brazil, but here in the UK macs are MUCH more expensive than either off the shelf or custom/diy PCs with similar specs/performance. I've also seen benchmarks and like-for-like tests showing that with near enough identical hardware, OSX is SLOWER than windows 7.
> 
> as for being "stuck with a *nix variant or windows" There are a huge range of very good *nix variants that are free and can be very quick if you want to learn them or easy if you don't. I'm using Arch Linux now but also have various other OS's including 2 win 7 installs which i enjoy and haven't slowed down. Also OSX is a "*nix variant." I have tried OSX and was severely dissapointed. It felt like using linux with all of my options removed.
> 
> ...



1 The article is really helpful, although I go on wanting a Mac.
2 I think the price difference for an average Windows and the Mac Mini in UK is similar to the one in Brasil [I write Brasil with S 'cause I'm brazilian and here, Brasil with Z is the worst ortographic mistake ever, sorry if you don't like that, but I don't feel comfortable writing this way, with Z], but it's something that, for the money I'm saving, it won't be a problem if I choose nether Windows or Mac 'cause of price.
3 The problem of using a variant is that not all the variants accept all the apps I need/want/will want. I've already used Linux; it's a nice system, but there aren't so much apps here for them, and people here bitch to get some programs for Mac and Windows, imagine for Linux.
4 Free *nix variant? Is there one?


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 26, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> 1 The article is really helpful, although I go on wanting a Mac.
> 2 I think the price difference for an average Windows and the Mac Mini in UK is similar to the one in Brasil [I write Brasil with S 'cause I'm brazilian and here, Brasil with Z is the worst ortographic mistake ever, sorry if you don't like that, but I don't feel comfortable writing this way, with Z], but it's something that, for the money I'm saving, it won't be a problem if I choose nether Windows or Mac 'cause of price.
> 3 The problem of using a variant is that not all the variants accept all the apps I need/want/will want. I've already used Linux; it's a nice system, but there aren't so much apps here for them, and people here bitch to get some programs for Mac and Windows, imagine for Linux.
> 4 Free *nix variant? Is there one?



*nix variant refers to any Unix derivative, OSX, FreeBSD, Solaris, HP-UX, the thousands of various Linux distros and other Unix derived OSs's I can't recall at the present

Linux software is virtually all free and there are lots of options for software of virtually every kind. As far as raw value is concerned, you can't beat a nice Linux distro (say Ubuntu).

That being said, for DAW purposes I'm digging Reaper, but I think I would like Logic just as much, if not more.

Personally, were it my choice, a mac mini would not be it. I'd save up a bit more and get an Imac or Macbook.


----------



## Leon (Apr 26, 2011)

I think you guys are confusing 'performance' with 'specs'


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 27, 2011)

Leon said:


> I think you guys are confusing 'performance' with 'specs'



Although those two things are not mutually exclusive... remember that...


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 27, 2011)

Leon said:


> I think you guys are confusing 'performance' with 'specs'



I've already realized that...


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 27, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> *nix variant refers to any Unix derivative, OSX, FreeBSD, Solaris, HP-UX, the thousands of various Linux distros and other Unix derived OSs's I can't recall at the present
> 
> Linux software is virtually all free and there are lots of options for software of virtually every kind. As far as raw value is concerned, you can't beat a nice Linux distro (say Ubuntu).
> 
> ...



When I used Linux, I had an Ubuntu, original from Brasil [although it was a friend of mine who brought it from Finland, I think]. Is it as good as it was 6 years later?

Reaper as recording software? I've never heard about it, sorry. =[ I'll look for it later...

Here, the Mac Mini costs about $2000 plus $500 of mouse, keys, etc. etc.. The cheaper Macbook is $3000, and iMac is $5000.
My whole payment is about $500, depends on how much work I do, but after taxes, food, bills and gas, about only $100 remains free to me. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> When I used Linux, I had an Ubuntu, original from Brasil [although it was a friend of mine who brought it from Finland, I think]. Is it as good as it was 6 years later?
> 
> Reaper as recording software? I've never heard about it, sorry. =[ I'll look for it later...
> 
> ...



Ubuntu is easily the best Linux distro I've used and I've tried dozens upon dozens over the years. Its been continuously improved to the point that I could use it for 90% of my computer uses. I've got a very few programs that I need Windows for and of course all my gaming is done on Windows.

If my next motherboard more easily supports a multiboot environment I'll run Linux in tandem with Windows and only use Win when I have to.

Those prices you quoted are pretty scary, that sucks man.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 28, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Ubuntu is easily the best Linux distro I've used and I've tried dozens upon dozens over the years. Its been continuously improved to the point that I could use it for 90% of my computer uses. I've got a very few programs that I need Windows for and of course all my gaming is done on Windows.
> 
> If my next motherboard more easily supports a multiboot environment I'll run Linux in tandem with Windows and only use Win when I have to.
> 
> Those prices you quoted are pretty scary, that sucks man.



1. So, it's still a good option to use Ubuntu... maybe my nerd friends here have Ubuntu, nothing a dualboot can't solve.

2. This is our reality here in Brasil, sir. That's why americans and europeans can come here and fuck us almost for free...  Anyways, all I can do now is to work 

3. Is there a good recording program for Linux?


----------

